# St. Bernard questions...



## Nemi (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
I'm currently engaged and when we are married my fiance and I are planning on eventually getting a dog. I'm currently trying to talk him into a St. Bernard.....it's not working.

My fiance is probably going to take a job which he will be gone six days and will be home six days and I don't like to be by myself. And if he doesn't take this job he's probably taking a job where he might have a 12 hours night shift.....I know I'm an adult and should grow up, but I would feel a whole lot more comfortable if I had a larger dog.

St. Bernards I have researched to be good watch dogs, protective, smart, gentle, loving, and good with kids (this is a must as we are planning on having kids)

However....
I'm a rather small person, only 5'2" and 105 lbs. I'm not very strong as I have scoliosis and possible mild form of arthritis due to my psoriasis. and my fiance is just too scared it's going to be too big a dog.

however, I'm sure these dogs are perfectly obedient when trained at an early age. Also, I have heard that these dogs are okay to live in an apartment with as long as they are taken out for a lot of exercise.....I'm worried we won't have our own house within the next two years and if St.Bernards don't do well in apartments (it would be a fairly large apartment) I obviously will have to wait on getting a st. Bernard.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

St. Bernards are lovely dogs. They are very gentle if socialized correctly early on, though all puppies at a young age tend to be high-energy and a ton of work (just to set up proper expectations!). Keep in mind that this breed of dog WILL be heavier than you, ranging from 110 lbs to 200 lbs full-grown, variations on either side I'm sure more than likely.

Also keep in mind that all dogs are "smart" to some degree. And in many studies designed to categorize intelligence, Bernards fall in around the 65th place.. they are smart, but take a touch longer to retain commands long-term. It does not diminish anything in their character though at all. The only reason I bring it up is because often when people call a breed "smart", they anticipate standards that _no dog _can meet. I put this out there to be realistic 

Also remember that all dogs are "obedient when trained early" though and this breed in particular is really no more likely to be a "good dog" for your home than many other dogs. 

I think the bigger problem here is not the breed of dog.. it is the fact that your fiance is not on the same page as you, and you are here trying to find support for your "cause" 

Marriage is a life-long commitment that takes nothing short of massive compromise. If your partner does not want a St Bernard, why on earth are you trying to "convince her" into one?! Instead, get on the same page and figure out a breed of dog you can both agree on. Surely St Bernard is not the only breed in the world that you would lend affection to?

I would sit down and talk with your partner. My husband and I did not agree on the breed of dog to get either, but in the end we both came to a middle-ground and brought home the perfect dog for us  Do not limit yourself to only one breed. For ideas, consider this: http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselectorindex.do and http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/

Remember that everyone has a preference with these sorts of things.. why should your fiance's preference be any less than yours? She does not want a St. Bernard, but perhaps there is another dog you can both agree upon that fits both of your potential expectations!

Cheers!


----------



## Nemi (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually my fiance is the groom. LOL

Thank you so much for the reply. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me with my questions. And you're right about compromise and I perfectly agree with you that a relationship is about compromise. But I am a very realistic person, and I have never own a St. Bernard but I have been around massive dogs (Great Danes specifically). I know that I'm not going to own a Bethoven and if others who know more about the breed suggest that I do not get a St. Bernard due to its size (which is my fiances only concern) then I would have to resign myself to a different breed. Probably a medium sized dog. LOL my husband-to-be is a big guy but he prefers smaller dogs like rat terriers and I'm a tiny woman who prefers large and massive dogs.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never had a St. Bernard but I have to reply because my husband and I had a similar conversation when we were talking about getting a dog. I wanted a big dog, he wanted a smaller, medium-sized dog. I especially wanted a great dane, but he did not want to go that big! I am also a small woman, not as short as you but don't weigh much more. What I really want to tell you is to consider the strength, not just the size of the dog. We ended up getting a 60-lb lab/pit mix. He's wonderfully sweet and intelligent enough to maintain commands and everything, but soooo strong! Before he was well trained on the leash he was a terrible puller, and could easily pull me into the street if he wanted to chase something. Also, when he jumped up (we have trained him out of that now) he would nearly knock me over! So just consider how strong you are and how safe you will feel with a dog that's stronger than you are. Especially if you end up with a dog that weighs more than you! Had I realized how much having a strong dog would take in terms of training and feeling comfortable (especially as my first dog) I probably would have gone with a smaller dog. 

I know someone who has a St. Bernard and that dog is very gentle, and is a great apartment dog because she mostly just lays around as long as she gets enough exercise, but drools EVERYWHERE. And she is great with kids, but at 8 months old she's already huge, so just be prepared! 

Good luck!


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I don't have experience with St. Bernards, but I just wanted to throw some food for thought out there. It looks like you want a St. Bernard primarily for a guard dog. I just wanted to say that smaller dogs can make good guard dogs too. For instance, even a dog as small as a chihuahua can still bark and alert you to an intruder, allowing you time to call 911 and get out of the house. 

Also, I'm no expert, but from what I understand, dogs that are actually trained to be guard dogs are not really meant to be family pets. If you plan on having children, this might not be the best route to take. You have to decide if you want a guard dog or a pet that might discourage criminals based on size and looks. Just because a dog is really big doesn't mean he won't just walk right up to a burglar and roll over for a belly rub, kwim?

Keep in mind that even the most well trained dogs can still end up with behavior issues, which will be much harder to handle with a big dog as opposed to a smaller one. What if he develops separation anxiety, fear or aggression issues? Someone your size would have a really hard time handling him if he acted out on any one of those issues.

Hopefully I didn't come off as rude or discouraging, I'm just trying to help. Getting a dog like a St. Bernard is a really big decision as you are already finding out. No matter what type of dog you end up with, the important thing is that it's the right dog for you! I also recommend reading this. Good luck!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not getting the idea that she wants a guard dog exactly. . .just a big dog to go "woof" if someone knocks on the door. Any dog will serve as a deterrent to some bad guys, a big dog will deter a larger percentage of them, guard trained or not. It's a major reason I have big dogs.


----------



## Nemi (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. My fiance and I have been doing more research about different dog breeds and now that he's seen the breed he is warming up to the idea of getting a big dog. He was thinking about a Malamute or a Mastiff since his only concern is the ST. Bernard drooling problem LOL. Though I wonder if Mastiffs have the same problem.
If anyone has any knowledge about these dogs, I would be glad to know. He's especially interested in Malamutes.

A7DK
------

I perfectly agree with you on understanding the strength of the dog and have been trying to do as much research on the breed as possible. I had neighbors who actually had TWO great danes and we were allowed to play with them every once in a while. I remember I had to be careful around their tails because when they would wag their tails it would hit my leg and sometimes would even leave a bruise. I've been wondering if the St. Bernard is even stronger, I imagine so as they seem to be heavier dogs.
However you did bring something do my attention that I didn't think about. Obviously I would have the dog trained at a very early age...but leash pulling scares me. I'm not so much afraid of the dog jumping up on me though....but the dog getting away and running into the street terrifies me. I will have to consider this.

Also, thank you for letting me know that they can do well in an apartment. 

Shiningsummer
--------------

I'm not exactly wanting a Guard Dog....just a dog that looks like a Guard dog. Willowy is right, I want a dog that can go "Woof" and if for some reason that someone get through the door I want them to think twice about coming in.

LOL I do know what you mean about little dogs making good watch dogs. I used to have a wonderful Boston Terrier. She was a brilliant watch dog, we ALWAYS knew when someone as coming....but then someone actually DID end up in the house (it was actually the maintenance man) and she just rolled over for a belly rub. I miss that dog so much.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Malamutes are endurance sled dogs. Built to run for 50 miles a day and keep on going. It's hard to keep them happy and occupied as housedogs, and especially in an apartment. Huskies and Malamutes tend to become destructive when bored. Keeping one as a pet can be done--anything can with enough effort--but you can't expect to skip a day of exercise and still keep your house in one piece. And leash pulling would definitely be an issue (they can be trained to walk nicely but it will take a lot of extra effort). 

Yes, Mastiffs drool, too. One of the members here has an English Mastiff, and sometimes her stories about him make me gag, lol.


----------



## Nemi (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you so much Willowy. I don't think a malamute is right for us. Grant it, we don't have that much furniture, but I don't want to come home to a house full of destroyed furniture one day, LOL.

I thought Mastiffs would drool too. Mastiffs are even bigger than St. Bernards though, aren't they? At least some Mastiffs are. I honestly don't mind drool. I was told if I got a St. Bernard i would have to keep a towel with me. LOL I dont' mind though.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Nemi said:


> Thank you so much Willowy. I don't think a malamute is right for us. Grant it, we don't have that much furniture, but I don't want to come home to a house full of destroyed furniture one day, LOL.
> 
> I thought Mastiffs would drool too. Mastiffs are even bigger than St. Bernards though, aren't they? At least some Mastiffs are. I honestly don't mind drool. I was told if I got a St. Bernard i would have to keep a towel with me. LOL I dont' mind though.


Remember that all dogs with droopy lips will drool a lot. Some breeds are much more likely to alert you than others, especially the smaller dogs. It's just a matter of taking everything into consideration and I would suggest that the most important thing is to be realistic about what you can handle. A dog, especially a puppy, is a LOT of work - a lot more work than you can imagine. My dog is only 20 pounds. There could be no better watchdog than him, and he is so intimidating at the front door that he scares people (I'm working on toning that down some). I guess that what I'm trying to say is that big dogs don't necessarily make the best watchdogs. Size alone can be intimidating for a lot of people, but if the dog is a big p****cat, anyone who knows dogs won't be fooled. 

Good luck with your search for the right dog.

Yikes, I've been censored. Well, I guess you all can figure out what the naughty word was.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I am also 5'2' and have scoliosis. It was congenital, quite a severe s-curve and so I've had a Herrington rod implanted and spinal fusions. I also have spina bifida occulta which they used to call "tethered cord'. Anyways, I know the type of thing you may be dealing with, although the severity varies widely.
I cannot do high impact exercise, but without a couple of good walks a day, my back gets worse. I stiffen right up, and this has been happening a lot lately. I currently have a Golden Retriever and she is ill with cancer. She's not been able to go for walks since May and I can't bring myself to go without her...
Anyways, she is small for a golden and at about 55 lbs, a good size for me. When my Willow has gone to Rainbow Bridge I will be relocating to an apartment. I know how much energy a golden has when young, and frankly think it would be difficult. I am looking for a dog that has a good amount of energy, but also an "off-switch". 
I have been seriously considering a Standard Poodle. I would not have thought so a few months ago, some of the haircuts can turn me off, but when I looked further into the breed and learned that they were originally water retrievers and are "real dogs" I was sold. Sometimes they are a harder sell to a man, but some are used as hunting dogs and other macho pursuits.  
http://www.lakelandhuntingpoodles.com/
Myself, I think I would ask for one with a bit of a lower prey drive. For you, I'd suggest a black one if you want strangers to be a little more wary, and of course stay away from the fru-fru haircuts.
There are also a lot of mixes at shelters or on petfinder that may suit you. For some time I had my eye on a pup (seems she has found a home now),that was a Lab x pug. They estimated her to grow to about 40 lbs when full-grown and although with those breeds she's likely have a sweet disposition, she looked a bit like a shorter,weightier black boxer which would make some strangers wary.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I recommend you both meeting several Saints before deciding this is the breed for you. Whatever breed you choose, please find a reputable breeder that health tests the adults or rescue. Saving a little on the puppy could set you up for some monster sized vet bills. I didnt. My $200 puppy has needed at least $1,000 in vet care beyond the normal stuff every puppy needs.

Buster is a 2 1/2 year old male. When he came home at 9 1/2 weeks he weighed 20lbs, by 12 months he weighed 140lbs. He's more of a medium sized Saint and not likely to go beyond 160. I am 5'3" and easily rest my palm flat on his shoulders when he stands beside me. 

Training and socialization are a MUST with this breed. They need a gentle hand to guide them. While they're big, they're also very sensitive and harsh training will cause them to shut down rather than work with you. While they're smart, they can also be stubborn. It's not uncommon for a Saint to "melt" when he/she doesnt want to do something and when a dog this size decides to lay down and not move there's not much you can do about it (my boy opts to turn his head so he cant see me rather than melting). Buster is *very* good with children. He's been raised with my four and, during the school year, often helps me take the girls to the bus stop. 

Buster provides a large, imposing deterrent but he's never barked at the door. He's alert barked maybe half a dozen times (Im having trouble coming up with that many...). If you didnt see him you wouldnt know he lives here, he's a very quiet dog. He appears to view strangers as friends he hasnt met. This doesnt mean he isnt protective (especially of "his" kids...and every child within his sight is his), he's just more subtle about it. Instead of an aggressive display, he puts himself between me (or my kids) and the threat...no one has ever been foolish enough to push him further. 

There is no such thing as a "dry mouth" Saint, it's a gimmick used by back yard breeders (BYB) to sell puppies. All Saints drool to some degree due to their loose lips. As a young puppy Buster didnt drool at all, at a year old it was only in certain situations (food, water, too warm or excited), now its pretty much all the time. I carry an old cloth diaper (used to be a burp cloth when my girls were little) to wipe him up when we're in public, at home I'll wipe his face occasionally but usually clean puddles as they happen. 

Shedding. These guys shed worse than they drool. If you cant handle dog hair, do not get a Saint Bernard! I brush Buster at least every other day and usually come away with at least a softball sized mound of fur. Spring and fall are coat blowing seasons so those mounds grow large enough to "create" a small puppy! There is always fur floating around my home, if I miss a day of vacuuming my carpets look fuzzy. 


About 11 weeks old...








1 1/2 years..








27 1/2 months (taken May 30)...
http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/BussyBear/S5000098.jpg[/IMG

As long as I am physically able to properly handle and care for one, I intend to have a Saint Bernard at my side. It took me 18 years of dreaming to bring my first one home, but he's been well worth the wait. There are very few things in life that I enjoy more than snuggling with my favorite boy dog. When he looks at me with those big brown eyes, I just melt..
[IMG]http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/BussyBear/BussyBearStare.jpg


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Nemi said:


> Thank you all for your replies. My fiance and I have been doing more research about different dog breeds and now that he's seen the breed he is warming up to the idea of getting a big dog. He was thinking about a Malamute or a Mastiff since his only concern is the ST. Bernard drooling problem LOL. Though I wonder if Mastiffs have the same problem.
> If anyone has any knowledge about these dogs, I would be glad to know. He's especially interested in Malamutes.
> 
> A7DK
> ...


I got my dog when he was already a year old and had no leash training whatsoever. I think if you got an 8-week old puppy and dedicated yourself to training him/her, you could avoid the whole scenario of being pulled into the street. I wanted to avoid the puppy stage as a first time dog owner, but didn't fully think through the strength thing! Anyway, it took him awhile to train, but he does pretty much have the hang of loose-leash walking now. I imagine with a puppy it would be much easier. Good luck!


----------



## IWlover (Sep 4, 2009)

Fwiw, I was 5' 4" tall and weighed about 115 lbs when I got my first dog: a wolfhound. Oh, I have scoliosis too (mild case) and was never very strong. She started out being a puller and I had to do a lot of work with her to get her to stop, but she was never able to drag me or pull me off my feet (she weighed 145 lbs.). My two male IWs who came after her are not pullers at all and were very easy to train to walk on a loose lead. IWs in general, as well as many giant breeds, tend to be rather gentle and not pushy, often even as 100-pound puppies. I wouldn't let size or weight per se keep me from getting a particular dog. 

Now, the disagreement with your fiancé is another matter.


----------



## Dimma (Jul 17, 2011)

My best friend had a huge st. Bernard. He was a calm and lovable dog but he drooled and shed so much that I actually had to go home and change clothes after petting him! So if you don't mind heavy shedding and drooling then get a st. Bernard


----------



## Nemi (Jul 17, 2011)

Polywoggy said:


> I am also 5'2' and have scoliosis. It was congenital, quite a severe s-curve and so I've had a Herrington rod implanted and spinal fusions. I also have spina bifida occulta which they used to call "tethered cord'. Anyways, I know the type of thing you may be dealing with, although the severity varies widely.
> I cannot do high impact exercise, but without a couple of good walks a day, my back gets worse. I stiffen right up, and this has been happening a lot lately. I currently have a Golden Retriever and she is ill with cancer. She's not been able to go for walks since May and I can't bring myself to go without her...
> Anyways, she is small for a golden and at about 55 lbs, a good size for me. When my Willow has gone to Rainbow Bridge I will be relocating to an apartment. I know how much energy a golden has when young, and frankly think it would be difficult. I am looking for a dog that has a good amount of energy, but also an "off-switch".
> I have been seriously considering a Standard Poodle. I would not have thought so a few months ago, some of the haircuts can turn me off, but when I looked further into the breed and learned that they were originally water retrievers and are "real dogs" I was sold. Sometimes they are a harder sell to a man, but some are used as hunting dogs and other macho pursuits.
> ...


My scoliosis isn't quite that severe yet, but it does get worse year after year it seems (I need to get out of retail) i can only imagine what kind of pain you must be going through. Poodles are awesome dogs and cute puppies ^_^ I considered getting a poodle myself at one point. My fiance grew up with MANY dogs including the poodles, one of which is currently 17 years old. However me and my fiance decided against it because their grooming is high maintenance and I rather be able to be able to give them a small trim and comb them. LOL



LuvMyAngels said:


> I recommend you both meeting several Saints before deciding this is the breed for you. Whatever breed you choose, please find a reputable breeder that health tests the adults or rescue. Saving a little on the puppy could set you up for some monster sized vet bills. I didnt. My $200 puppy has needed at least $1,000 in vet care beyond the normal stuff every puppy needs.
> 
> Buster is a 2 1/2 year old male. When he came home at 9 1/2 weeks he weighed 20lbs, by 12 months he weighed 140lbs. He's more of a medium sized Saint and not likely to go beyond 160. I am 5'3" and easily rest my palm flat on his shoulders when he stands beside me.
> 
> ...


OMG Buster is so cute! I love his one spotted ear ^_^ Thank you so much for that information! I certainly don't mind paying more for a dog if it means a healthier dog. I won't be getting my dog for a while and I definitly hope to meet a few St. Bernards before then. My fiance is getting warmer to the idea of getting a larger dog after I showed him a few animal planet videos of larger dogs.
We talked a lot more about it yesterday and we figured out why he's so opposed to the larger dogs. He's under the impression that a large dog equals a dumb dog. LOL which he realized is not true. 



a7dk said:


> I got my dog when he was already a year old and had no leash training whatsoever. I think if you got an 8-week old puppy and dedicated yourself to training him/her, you could avoid the whole scenario of being pulled into the street. I wanted to avoid the puppy stage as a first time dog owner, but didn't fully think through the strength thing! Anyway, it took him awhile to train, but he does pretty much have the hang of loose-leash walking now. I imagine with a puppy it would be much easier. Good luck!


One thing I learned from my previous dog, and though she was a boston terrier and completely different from a mastiff or a St. Bernard, is that if you don't train them on the leash when they are young it is SOOOO hard to train them on the leash when they are older. She was good on the leash if we were just taking her outside to do her business, but if we wanted to take her on a walk that was a completely different story. It was really hard to train her. I imagine it would be true for most dogs. So I try to imagine....okay if THIS little dog is trying to pull me a long how would I handle a St. Bernard trying to pull me along. LOL I'll be training that st. bernard puppy as soon as possible every day!



IWlover said:


> Fwiw, I was 5' 4" tall and weighed about 115 lbs when I got my first dog: a wolfhound. Oh, I have scoliosis too (mild case) and was never very strong. She started out being a puller and I had to do a lot of work with her to get her to stop, but she was never able to drag me or pull me off my feet (she weighed 145 lbs.). My two male IWs who came after her are not pullers at all and were very easy to train to walk on a loose lead. IWs in general, as well as many giant breeds, tend to be rather gentle and not pushy, often even as 100-pound puppies. I wouldn't let size or weight per se keep me from getting a particular dog.
> 
> Now, the disagreement with your fiancé is another matter.


LOL my fiance and I have been talking a lot more about it and have been researching more breeds, but he's warming up to the St. Bernard breed. I never thought of an Irish Wolfhound though. They are beautiful dogs! They might be just a little bit too tall though, even for me. But I'll do some research on them and see what my fiance thinks.


----------

